# A little problem,



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought a little false perc from Big Als about 1.5 inches long for my 10 gallon yesterday. This morning it looks like some of his slime coat is coming off along his back and a little on his side. All parameters are in check and other inhabitants like my frogspawn are all acting normal.

Is this anything serious, or is it something that will pass on its own.

Thank you!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> I bought a little false perc from Big Als about 1.5 inches long for my 10 gallon yesterday. This morning it looks like some of his slime coat is coming off along his back and a little on his side. All parameters are in check and other inhabitants like my frogspawn are all acting normal.
> 
> Is this anything serious, or is it something that will pass on its own.
> 
> Thank you!


How long has your tank been setup? What else is in there? Skimmer? Filtration?

Please post your test results and not just "in check"

SG:
Nitrates:
Nitrites:
Ammo:
Phos:
PH:
GKH:
Ca:
Mg:

Off the top of my head, sounds like either you didnt take time to drip acclimate and he is suffering form a dramatic change in one of those listed above, or from ammonia due to a young tank?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

as skunk has already stated.

this is very unusal and a serious problem.

also try to post a pic if you can


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I figured it out, my yellow tail damsel was beating the crap out of the clown. I caught a glance of it attacking him and I gave him up to a friend. SORRY for the bother guys.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

get rid of the damsel... it will beat the hell out of everything from here out, unless you were talking about keeping the clown, and already giving him away that is


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh damsels can be really aggressive and a bully towards other fish.


----------

